# Vampires vs Werewolves



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Which one would you rather be?


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd be a vampire that is always in bat-form.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I chose werewolf.. Lycan technically. And one which can change at will.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

I chose vampire because their women are hotter.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*like Nephilim I choose to be Lycan.*


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

I chose vampire.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Anne Rice Vampire. I'd be like Marius or Lestat.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't want to be hairy. Sorry.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I choose vampire.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I want, really really WANT Lestats mother. She's GOT to be an INTP.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Being Lestat is ENTP. I wouldn't doubt it.*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Trope said:


> I choose vampire.


High fives trope.:crazy:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Michael Jackson was a werewolf. 

Only one sexy werewolf comes to mind, compared to the many sexy vampires.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Me and Nephilim are sexy Lycans.*


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

We have the makings of a kinship, but we ought to get a pack going. Vampires don't last long against pack attacks. Hell, they don't last long against other supernasties.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Vampires pwn.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd feel safe under his wing.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Has anybody seen "Rise of the Lycans"? If so, how does it compare to the other two?


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Was this thread inspired by Twilight?


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

DayLightSun said:


> I'd feel safe under his wing.


But he's a dhampir and not a vampire.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

See, this is a difficult question. It really depends on which universe of vampires and werewolves you are referring to, as this determines the powers they wil have. Therefore, I have categorized my responses by verse:

Buffyverse: Vampire. The werewolves here suck :/
Underworldverse: Vampire. Kate Beckinsale *drool* ahem. I don't find the idea of turning into a huge, plastic-looking beast thing appealing. Also, the vampires here are damn sexy.
Anita Blakeverse: Wereleopard. All weres in this verse are coherent during the transformation and can shift at will. They can also heal from almost injury, and they're incredibly graceful. The vampires are also awesome in this verse, what with the mind control and all, but I wouldn't want to deal with the politics :/
Twilightverse: Human. Both weres and vampires kinda suck. If I had to choose, I would be one of the Denali. They're acceptable.

Conclusion: I choose werewolf. It's earthier, and I don't really want to drink blood :/ (Though being _with _a vampire would be awesome) Of course, it would have to be the Anita kind of werewolf.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 18, 2009)

I chose vampire. I'd like to be the kind of vampire from the Southern Vampire Mysteries, also known as the Sookie Stackhouse books, and featured in the HBO series True Blood.


----------



## Lyonessian (Jun 16, 2009)

I choose vampire regardless of the universe, but would be even better in World of Darkness. Werewolves, to me, represent only the return to our primal stages, an unleashing of the beastly self. Vampires, to some extent, have it present but they control it through an image-centered perspective of quasi-aristocracy and sophistication or either a cyberpunk fashion. I relate to the first image of vampires.

They're the iron fist with the velvet glove.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*werewolf/vampire hybrid*



Quixoto said:


> I personally would be a werewolf/vampire hybrid, this would make my blood stronger and more resilient to disease. Plus you have the advantages of both types.




This under the Perseus "Dark Star" system would be ENTJ progressed to INTP. In the first script the Wolf ENTJ (before he went over to the forces of Mordor) would have been seduced by the Bird of Paradise INTP and he treated her like a Cat ISFP. After the Wolf left one too many "criminal" corpses around for the taste of the bird, she ditched in and the Wolf just had his nightmares. H_O_W_L !!

*There was music in the cafes at night 
And revolution in the air 
Then he started dealing in slaves 
And something inside of him died 
She had to sell everything she owned 
And froze up inside.
And when finally the bottom finally fell out
I became withdrawn 
The only thing I knew how to do 
Was to keep on keeping on 
Like a bird that flew
Tangled up in blue*

Bob Dylan lyrics:Tanged Up In Blue:Blood On The Tracks 1975:bob dylan song lyrics:tangled up in blue


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## McCoffee (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd rather be my mom. 

I dislike wannabes such as vampires and werewolves.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

me vampire sexy..
meaning i might get laid. :happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Meh, I've been WW for a long time already, I wanna be a Vampire for a bit now. Besides, what is there better than much sex, blood, retirable fangs, nocturnal lifestyle and loooots of bisexual girls? God, I watched too much Supernatural. :tongue:


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd rather be a nazi 

ok a nazi werwolf perhaps


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Kokos said:


> I'd rather be a nazi
> 
> ok a nazi werwolf perhaps


You'd probably have a longer life expectancy that way. Nazi vampires are slaughtered regularly by wandering protagonists. Hellsing, Bloodrayne, Return to Castle Wolfenstein anyone?


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

It would really depend on the lore/world we use. 

If it really came down to the Sookie Stackhouse world, I'd choose to be a shapeshifter like Sam over a vamp or ww. xD

But I choose Lycans. While most of humanity strives to find or discover ways to lengthen our "natural" lifespan, I feel like I would not enjoy immortality. Plus, Lycans get to become wolves, run through the forest and lose themselves in the (what I would believe) serene world of nature.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

how how howwwwwwwwlllllllll......


who wants to live forever anyways?


----------



## fadetogrey (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd rather be a vampire.. I don't think I want to be all hairyroud:


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

I would be a vampire. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmoadyIUTRw


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

fadetogrey said:


> I'd rather be a vampire.. I don't think I want to be all hairyroud:


You don wan be fluffy and prance around chasing deers? :sad:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

I've always like werewolfs better than vampires. Except for Professor Lupin's werewolf form in the movie version of Harry Potter. I think it looks LAME! Other than that I like werewolfs.


----------



## Vasoline (Jul 3, 2009)

I'd rather be a vampire because I'd like to be able to keep control of my powers. Plus I'd have super awesome seduction abilities.


----------



## Buffichar (Jul 14, 2009)

*I'm a Vampire but I do love werewolves.*

Oh I've always wanted to be a vampire. Oh yeah and now with Stephanie Meyers vampire being able to come out during the day time never get tired and have extra special skills (mid reading, empathic manipulation e.t.c) Oh yeah vampire all the way. There was a time when I thought but they are cold and I'm cold blooded like a lizard already i.e I need something warm to keep warm i thought having a werewolf around might be nice to snuggle with to keep warm but me definitely vampire.

Stalk the rooftops by night. Move faster than the speed of life be able to live lifetime to study mortals while having the occasional snack if necessity calls for it. I don't have a large appetite but I'm thinking I'd probably go for Cow now that these mortals are starting to have better forensic tools.

The super hearing, and sensing I mean all I see is upside here. 
Great now I have to go and fantasize about my Vampires again :laughing: 
Good times good times.

That being said Werewolves do have their uses


----------



## Schattenjaeger (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd prefer being a vampire, as werewolfs tend to lose self-control.


----------



## CrimsonWing (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd prefer to be a vampire. The immortality would be really interesting and the opportunity to get ANYTHING you want is too cathy. Another reason is that I really love stories 'bout vampires in any ways - wether it's twilight, blade or games like castlevania. roud:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Werecats and Weretigers*

You have heard about all those Big Cat stories:

European folklore usually depicts *werecats* who transform into domestic cats. Some European werecats became giant domestic cats[9] or black panthers. They are generally labeled witches, even though they may have the sole magical ability of self-transformation.[11] During the witch trials, the official Church doctrine stated that all shapeshifters, including werewolves, were witches.[12]

Werecat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Skin Walker
The Native American shaman professed to being able to transform into animals with the pelt of the animal. Sometimes it was like the animal, sometimes it went on two legs like a were-animal.
I would want to be a were-tiger, I am particularly identify with the tiger:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

The werewolves in this forum are outnumbered. At least, they have a cool movie coming out soon. It beats Twilight.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Shadow said:


> The werewolves in this forum are outnumbered. At least, they have a cool movie coming out soon. It beats Twilight.
> 
> YouTube - The Wolfman - Theatrical Trailer


Wow. That looks incredibly cool :happy:

Did you pick the werewolf, Shadow ?


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

Those who identify with tigers must feel like they are either caged or endangered


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

A fun look at some of the world's goofiest vampires: Blah! Blah!


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

I choose Vampire, no doubt.

"Vampires are incredibly powerful Undead creatures. Unlike most of the Undead, Vampires retain all of their intelligence and will, and hence all of their ambition and desire. This makes them very dangerous indeed, for they can continue to grow and learn, spending eternity perfecting their skills and honing their plans and schemes. A Vampire is ultimately a selfish creature, which retains much of the traits and drives it possessed when a mortal. Whilst the crudest of their kind exist only to feed, some lust after temporal power, whilst others strive to attain unparalleled Necromantic skills or possession of immense wealth.

Vampires have no set appearance, other than being basically humanoid. Most can pass as human at a distance. Some are even more convincing mimics of mankind, and hide their evil nature behind a veneer of aristocratic nobility. Sometimes they are darkly handsome or disturbingly beautiful. Only those that feed well and regularly can maintain the masquerade of the living for any length of time. Yet for all of their guile and glamours, a Vampire is a dead thing. It is a rotting corpse kept animated by its immortal will and Dark Magic. The strain of retaining their appearance is a drain on a Vampire's energies, and when it is stressed or angered, particularly in the heat of battle, its true face may be revealed. Some Vampires make no attempt to hide their unholy nature. These creatures revel in the crepulance and decay that has become their existance. Their skin has sloughed off, their fangs are prominent and their fingernails have become curling talons. The scent of gravedust hangs around them, mixed with the stench of rotted meat and stale blood.

The greatest curse of Neferata's legacy is that Vampires cannot live on normal food and drink, but must imbibe fresh blood for sustenance. For the youngest Vampires the red thirst is very strong. At this stage they are often rash and easily caught and killed by witch hunters and other enemies, and some never overcome their primal hunting instincts. Most Vampires learn how to survive on less and less fresh blood, until they need to feed only every few years.

Vampires can feed off people without their victims becoming more Vampires. When a Vampire does wish to create another of its kind, it will give a human the 'blood kiss', although what this exactly entails remains obscure. Giving a person the blood kiss is not a casual act on the part of the Vampire. Vampires are selfish individuals and they are cautious when it comes to sharing their immortality with others. When the Priest Kings drove out Neferata and her kind, they destroyed the original Elixir of Life and its means of being created. Thus the taint of vampirism gets more diluted and weakened with every generation. The more debased the vampiric bloodline, the less powerful the Vampires of later generations. A Vampire that sires too many other Vampires will weaken itself and create fairly weak thralls. A Vampire that bestows the blood kiss too freely will often be hunted down and slain by its own kind. The most ancient Vampires can exert significant control over their underlings. As Vampires grow in age, their will either strengthens until they are independent of their sire, or weakens to the point that they become little more than a pawn to their creator's whims.

As a Vampire ages, its powers increase. Its necromantic abilities expand, both naturally and through study. Along with its spellcasting abilities growing, an older Vampire becomes more in tune with Dark Magic, and is able to call upon creatures such as wolves and bats, and sometimes even learn how to change into these forms. As the years pass into decades Vampires become physically stronger and their willpower increases, although many also lose their sanity as the decades become centuries.

There is very little known concerning the capabilities of Vampires. Not all Vampires have the same power or abilities and these manifest themselves physically and magically in different ways. As magical creatures Vampires possess many strange characteristics, but there is as much folklore as there is truth. It is believed that they cast no reflection in mirrors. It is widely accepted that Vampires can charm or hypnotise ordinary people with their powerful will. Many tales speak of the mesmeric gaze of these Undead lords. People bitten by a Vampire become subject to the Vampire's will, increasingly so the more the Vampire feeds. There is no evidence one way or the other concerning whether Vampires can cross running water, although this idea may stem from the divine properties attributed to certain rivers such as the Talabec.

One source of debate is how sensitive a Vampire is to sunlight. In truth, this varies with age and lineage. The sun weakens them, and may even kill lesser Vampires. The greatest Vampires can move abroad during daylight, though they do no favour it. to achieve its full power, such as in battle, a Vampire summons dark clouds to swath the sky and swarms of bats to obscure sunlight. The majority of Vampires sleep, or are at least otherwise dormant, during daylight. There is no evidence to suggest Vampires must lie in coffins filled with their native earth, though if such ground is steeped in Dark Magic this would bolster the Vampire's strength, so there may be some basis to this belief. Vampires are practitioners of magic, and hence depending on their studies may have other magical abilities aswell as their Necromancy.

Vampires are incredibly ancient beings and the vaults of their Sylvanian keeps hide great stores of magical artefacts, as well as armour, swords, axes, lances and other wargear. Some of these treasure troves contain items dating back to the wars with Nehekhara, trophies taken in battle, magical tomes, the works of thrall Necromancers and such. When a Vampire goes to war, it is often clad in the finest suit of armour and armed to the teeth (so to speak...).

Though formidable, Vampires are not impervious to damage, although they are very hard to kill. The most traditional method is a stake through the heart! If this is not possible, then removing the head from the b ody is usually fatal. Younger Vampires may be slain by wounds severe enough to kill a mortal warrior. For all their strength and resilience, even the oldest Vampires can be utterly destroyed if cut into pieces - especially if those pieces are then scattered. Many witch hunters and priesthoods prescribe ritual dismemberment of a Vampire's remains to ensure that it is truly destroyed.

The destruction of a Vampire does not always end with the same result. Some accounts claim that Isabella collapsed into a pile of dust. Some Vampires burst into flames, although this may simply be a spell cast by the Vampire to cover its escape! Often a Vampire simply expires and leaves a lifeless (really lifeless) corpse. This means that if a would-be victim manages to slay a Vampire attacker, they often end up with the body of a normal man or woman, which requires speedy explanation to the authorities. Conversely, some nobles of the Empire have slain a political foe and later expediently claimed him to have been a Vampire.

Witch hunters are taught many methods to use against the Undead. These include reciting prayers and hymnals from holy books, as well as the profferring of sacred symbols such as hammers of Sigmar or Ulrican wolfs' heads. Garlic and other substances, such as witchbane and bloodwort, can be used to keep a Vampire at bay - for a time at least. Sacred water, such as the tears sometimes wept by statues of Shallya or that taken from forest lakes dedicated to Taal, can blind and burn a Vampire. A priest who proffers his symbol at a Vampire channels the Winds of Magic to create a barrier. The will of the Vampire is pitted against the belief of the priest, creating an unconscious contest to take control of the magical energy.

For all the ignorance and speculation that surrounds Vampires, one thing is known for sure - few warriors face a Vampire and survive."


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

I know this is kind of off-topic, but I just finished watching a show about a vampire and his roommate, a werewolf. XD I still have to say werewolves, even though I've already voted. :tongue:

That looks awesome, Shadow.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Ungweliante said:


> Wow. That looks incredibly cool :happy:
> 
> Did you pick the werewolf, Shadow ?


No, I chose vampire. roud:



imru2 said:


> That looks awesome, Shadow.


I know. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Ninja said:


> Those who identify with tigers must feel like they are either caged or endangered


there are other reasons too...


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

this beats the wolfman if you ask me  Such dark emotional content.. mmm..


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Ninja said:


> this beats the wolfman if you ask me  Such dark emotional content.. mmm..


Both look like good movies.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

*Vampire or Werewolf?*

I pick vampires.:happy:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Werewolves are BALLIN!

YouTube - Teen Wolf: Where Will Amazing Happen This Year?


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

I chose vampire cuz I like myself. :wink:


----------



## shygirl (Jul 31, 2009)

I would most definitely rather be a vampire. You can live longer. Also, vampires aren't as solitary as werewolves.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Werewolves are only werewolves for maybe one day every month. A vampire is stuck with the curse 24/7.


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

Underworld states otherwise.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Vampires FTW! cept for twilight vampires


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Vampire, because they are sexier. ;]


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Heh. Vampires that "sparkle" aren't _real_ vampires anymore.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

If I could I would murder all of the twilight fans, good style of writing but bad for the vampyric image, and they never were real vampires. Vampires are sexy, and can fly if stories are true, plus they are said to be 'very persuasive'!


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't kill me. I used to be a fan. But that was before it was really popular.

It wasn't that bad for the vampyric image. Just the "sparkle in the sunlight" bit, and I guess that's just Meyer's way of giving her vampires a unique "flair" or something.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

ehh, your a convert, we dont kill converts, we only eat them , join the INTP social group plox! Werewolves are good too, however they are hairy! lol


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I would much rather not be eaten, thank you very much.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Ben said:


> I would much rather not be eaten, thank you very much.


Is it really that much better to have the vampires drink you like a Capri Sun juice pouch?


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Trope said:


> Is it really that much better to have the vampires drink you like a Capri Sun juice pouch?


That's preferrable. roud:


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Vampires tend to be more diplomatic, noble, or atleast in what I read of them. Werewolves on the other hand more cannibalistic and savage. While a werewolf might just plain hunt you down, a vampire could silently stalk you, become your friend before getting you while you sleep, or are distracted. Atleast from my opinion of the two, can you tell me what you think about this?


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

For vampire info overview, read my previous post;

http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/1439-vampires-vs-werewolves-9.html#post130990


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow that is a great post, I still say vampires! Dark and mysterious, strong and deadly, my secret ambition!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

None of the above. Furbies win


----------



## Legionnaire (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm already hairy, so Lycan. Well anyway going by the vampires that are damaged by the sun, from playing Oblivion, it gets annoying when you have to wait during the day inside, I haven't had the time to, but I'm doing a quest on the game right now to cure my vampirism. Even if your the type of vampire that the sun doesn't burst you into flames, being that pale can have its dropbacks while being out in the sun. As long as I would be able to control myself while transformed as a Lycan, I would be fine with it, otherwise I'd seek a cure. I'm sure some witch would have it.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Ahh oblivion, That quest was fun!, Being pale can have its rewards, you are feared/admired, people know who, and what you are, the type of infamity that makes celebritys look feeble in the human mind. Lycans are more of the buff beasts, vampires when they learn the ere in their ways, are the gracefull aristrocrats, in my mind anyway :tongue:


----------



## Botzilia (Oct 26, 2009)

A vampire definitely! Is there anything more mysterious, sexy and irresistible than a vampire? I don't think so.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I am a vampire...


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Vampires are over done. I want to be a bald warewolf.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

_Twilight_ has ruined _Dracula_ and _The Wolfman_ for me, so I think that both of them suck now.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Well...I've read more about the idea of vampires in many of the worlds cultures throughout history and the folklore...even in groups of isolated peoples. It's very interesting! That's why I love vampires.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Vampire. Turning into a werewolf looks like a painful transition.


----------



## screwedupsweetie (Jun 23, 2010)

Vampire since I pretty much live like one, minus the blood sucking.


----------



## freeagen (Apr 29, 2011)

.................


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

My dreams on regular occasions feature both.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Pff,Definitely a vampire.I would never pass up the opportunity to be a debaucherous,powerful and effortlessly seductive immortal.

Three of those traits i strive for already:tongue:


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

It would probably be easier to live as a werewolf so I'll go with that.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

I prefer _werewolves_, but I would choose *vampire*.

I prefer _werewolves_ because they look cool, and I like the stories about them. They have something beastly and instinctive that I like. 
I choose *vampire* because they are more useful in the real world than werewolves. Seduction, old money and stealth skills. I also like the feeling that I dominate somebody, that I can do more than somebody else (even when the victim doesn't realize this).


----------



## 2562q (May 7, 2011)

I would like to be Blade.

Half-human & half-vampire.


----------



## Sanityhatesme (Apr 12, 2011)

Werewolf all the way.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

I'd be a vampire.

Werewolves are ugly meanie monster poop heads. Just saying.

I can still stay pretty as a Vampire. I don't wanna get all furry.


----------



## emii2014 (Dec 22, 2009)

I really like werewolves for some reason :/


----------



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

Lycan for me. Having heightened strength and senses while still being able to go outside during the day sounds good to me. Plus werewolves are just badass.


----------



## SingingBird (May 2, 2011)

I would choose to be a siren, and yes, I do realize that that wasn't one of the choices.  Vampires and werewolves are so common. How often do you here people talking about sirens? And to be able to seduce and/or hypnotize people by simply singing? That would be awesome! Plus I'd get to go out into the sun and I wouldn't have to deal with painful transformations.
Siren - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise (Feb 7, 2012)

werewolf. I'd rather be consistently human sized, though. I don't want to be buying to much extra clothing after transformations.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

Chose vampire because they are way cooler than lycans.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

For the ghouls. I posted the message twice by accident.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_vampires_in_folklore_and_mythology

The most Vamp of them all is ???


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Vamps*

Vampires are probably a nasty variant of ENFP or INFP

JSTOR

not ESFP or ISFP which are just sluts. Both genders with a 60-40 favouring to female. Werewolves are ENTJ and a 60-40 probability to males.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vampire#Etymology


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

Vampires, probably.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Transformers*



UnknownObservantTortoise said:


> werewolf. I'd rather be consistently human sized, though. I don't want to be buying to much extra clothing after transformations.


were = man 

On my authority werewolves transform to werehawks on the other side. Don't see many humans around now, not since the animals took over Old Manor Farm and the Badlands or Steppes.


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

THIS:


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

Lycanthropes are clearly superior. Besides, who doesn't like a little extra hair? ;D


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

:laughing:I like vampires. They're great in the movies. But I chose werewolf because I like to howl at the moooooooooooooooooon!!!!


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Vampire, since werewolves don't even get to enjoy their powers, since they're usually mindless during the transformation, and they aren't usually immortal.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Vampires, of course. All lycanthropy has going for it is sheer brute force. Depending on your preferred mythos, vamps have access to flight, cloaking, rapid regeneration of HP, mind control, eternal youth, et cetera. Basically a _Twilight_ed (Twilit?) Ninjas vs. Pirates contest.


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

What about vampire+werewolf
=








Awwoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Any werebears?


----------

